# Disney's Halloween Songs and Sounds....



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Been trying to find a link for this online, but as yet have been unable to find it. Any chance anyone has it in MP3 format, or a link to same?

Spookmaster


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I believe it is in this very forum ... http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/109250-halloween-music-collection-albums-link-download.html#post1172631


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

thank you SO much D1972!

Just what I needed....


----------

